
Announcing Electric Eye - aaronbrethorst
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/09/announcing-electric-eye.html?mM=1
======
organsnyder
The first comment on the article—from the author's mom—is adorable.

~~~
StavrosK
It's showing 0 comments for me, what was it?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
[http://imgur.com/GfmeUjw](http://imgur.com/GfmeUjw)

------
aidenn0
Too bad Captioning is horribly broken on the Windows 8.1 RT Netflix client. It
appears as though captions that are very close together just get dropped; if I
rewind the correct amount, the caption will then display.

I encountered this watching subtitled shows, but tested out captioning and it
appears to use the same broken system.

------
BillinghamJ
The article didn't seem to explain very clearly exactly what they were
actually testing.

I get that they're trying to make sure that the captions are compliant with a
law, but what tangibly were they asserting?

Also if they can reliably show the real captions at the top, why would they
need to test the captions at the bottom? :s

~~~
IanCal
> but what tangibly were they asserting?

You want to know that they're appearing at the right time, and are fully
displayed.

> Also if they can reliably show the real captions at the top, why would they
> need to test the captions at the bottom? :s

Never trust something like this. Maybe you're generating them reliably but the
TV is applying overscan and your captions aren't actually visible. Or maybe
you've set the resolution too large and the way the TV deals with that is to
cut the bottom of the screen off. Or you've just messed up the calculation of
positions and put it off screen.

------
slantedview
Yet another Electric Eye [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWMY-
mlE5Q0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWMY-mlE5Q0)

